# 826 electric start plug



## cyborg (Jan 6, 2015)

Hi, my 2010 Toro 826 OXE electric start plug has its ground pin pulled out of the socket. Can the plug housing be open and have a new three prong installed or do I need to buy a new plug and starter button unit wired to the starter motor?

Thanks,Wayne


----------



## Eafoxjr (Feb 24, 2016)

It should still work okay without it until you get it repaired. A local dealer should either fix it for you or can order the repair part and possibly fix it yourself.


----------



## PRINCESS (Oct 26, 2016)

*on repairing the starter plug*



Eafoxjr said:


> It should still work okay without it until you get it repaired. A local dealer should either fix it for you or can order the repair part and possibly fix it yourself.


===============================================================================


Hello,


I purchased my Toro 838 model 37777 two years ago. It did not come with an extension cord so I would plug directly into the plug on the Toro...until the ground prong fell off, not broke off. The machine was under the three year warranty but I had no way to transport it to the dealer for repair. I researched the part and found it was part of the complete starter assembly. The dealer said the black box could be cut open and fixed but I opted for replacement. I took my assembly off and waited almost five months for the new one under warranty. I now leave a outdoor extension cord on the machine permanently now. The ground plug is there for a reason, water and shock. It is a safety item that can be bypassed but think about it. 


Princess
Neebish Island
Michigan


----------

